# GPS sur iPod touch ?



## Lledrith (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si les nouveaux iPod Touch 32 et 64 Go intégraient une puce GPS.

Et dans la négative, est-il possible d'y connecter un récepteur GPS externe afin d'y lancer un logiciel GPS ? Mais alors dans ce cas ne vaut-il pas mieux un navigateur GPS dédié ?

Merci


----------



## lsr (15 Septembre 2009)

A priori non, par contre à ce qui parait l'iPod touch pourra servir de GPS quand on le connecte sur un support voiture TOM TOM (qui lui inclut la puce GPS), reste juste l'application à payer sur l'app store par contre...


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2009)

Absolument, concernant le support de TomTom, mais cela revient quand même cher...
http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/le-suppport-tomtom-compatible-ipod-touch-8668

J'avais également vu il y a quelques mois un GPS seul que l'on branchait sur l'iPod Touch, mais cela nécessitait de le jailbreaker, avec tout ce que ça comporte (exit la garantie) donc bof...


----------

